# It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970



## Oberst Klink (24. Februar 2015)

*It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Das Thema mit der VRAM-Beschneidung der GTX 970 ist noch in aller Munde, in den USA laufen die ersten Sammelklagen und der Ärger für viele Besitzer einer dieser Karten ist groß. 

Nun hat sich nVidias CEO mit einer, sagen wir mal "interessanten" Aussage zur Thematik geäußert.

Demnach habe man eine neue Speicherarchitektur erfunden, welche es ermögliche die GTX 970 mit einem Gigabyte zusätzlichem VRAM auszustatten, so dass der Karte 4 statt nur 3 GB zur Verfügung stünden. 

Dazu zu sei es nötig, ein halbes GB mit nur 32 Bit anzubinden. Diese 512 MB würden für die Speicherung wenig genutzter Daten verwendet werden. Zu den weiteren Beschneidungen des L2-Caches und der ROPs, wurde keine Erklärung abgegeben. 

Es es ist schon erstaunlich, mit welcher Dreistigkeit nVidia diesen Bug nun als Feature zu verkaufen versucht. Da bleibt selbst mir ein wenig die Spucke weg, obwohl mich diese Thematik weniger tangiert.

Quelle: Nvidia-CEO macht GTX-970-Limitierung zur neuen Funktion - ComputerBase


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Was soll man jetzt machen 

Lachen oder Weinen  

Speicherinterface, Rop  wurden niucht angesprochen.
Egal was der Raucht, ich will das Zeug auch unbedingt haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Da hat er natürlich Recht. 4Gb sind mehr als 3Gb. Was für eine naheliegende und gute Erklärung. Tschakka!


----------



## JeanLegi (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Das ist jetzt einfach mal frech...


----------



## RavionHD (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Er hat sich aber auch entschuldigt:
Overclock3D :: Article :: Nvidia's CEO Apologises For GTX 970 Issues :: Nvidia's CEO Apologises For GTX 970 Issues

Wobei im Nachhinein hilft das ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

So ein Mix Interface gab es schon bei der GTX 660 Ti. Nur da hat es niemanden gejuckt. Vermutlich weil es zum Veröffentlichungszeitpunkt bekannt gegeben wurde.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Zukünftig wird das sicher getestet, dann wird das auch zu Release auffallen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Zukünftig wird das sicher getestet, dann wird das auch zu Release auffallen.



Es wird keine Redaktion mehr eine Karte von Grün zum Testen vor einem Release bekommen damit die nächste Schummelei nicht zu früf auffallen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Es wird keine Redaktion mehr eine Karte von Grün zum Testen vor einem Release bekommen damit die nächste Schummelei nicht zu früf auffallen kann.



Das wird schwer, im Endeffekt kaufen die Leute nach Leistung und so ganz ohne Benchmarks wird das sicher nicht gehen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Das wird schwer, im Endeffekt kaufen die Leute nach Leistung und so ganz ohne Benchmarks wird das sicher nicht gehen.



Es kommt dann schon ein neuer Bug der als Future verkauft wird.
Ist echt nur Beschämend wie der seine Kunden mit den Füssen tritt !


----------



## bingo88 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Was mich an der ganzen Geschichte so stört ist eigentlich nur Nvidias Umgang mit dem Thema. Wenn man von Anfang an die Karten auf den Tisch gelegt hätte, wäre da nie so ein #Aufschrei gekommen. Salamitaktik funktioniert nämlich eigentlich nie. Klar, von vornherein mit frisierten Specs an den Start zu gehen und zu hoffen, dass es keiner merkt, ist auch nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei. Das ganze Theater wäre aber vermeidbar gewesen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Eins muss man nVidia aber lassen: Diese "Erklärung" ist echt mal einfallsreich. Aus einem Nachteil macht man mal eben ein Feature. Schließlich hätte es die GTX 970 ja auch nur mit 3 GB geben können


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Ich würde ja jetzt nur mal gerne die Gesichter der Händler (da solls ja auch einige Leute mit Ahnung geben ) und vorallem die Gesichter der Karten Hersteller sehen.
Einigen dürfte die kotze ja auch bis zur unterkante nach so einer Aussage stehen. 
Wo bleiben eigendlich die ganzen grünlinge jetzt hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## katajama (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Also die Nummer ist echt putzig - "It´s not a Bug - its a Feature" Frechheit !!!
Jetzt bin ich doppelt froh meine GTX 970 zurückgeschicht zu haben.
Wenn Mindfactory jetzt  endlich auch mal mein Geld zurück schicken würde, wäre ich echt glücklich.
Man kann echt nur hoffen, das AMD in Zukunft weiter Konkurenzfähige Produkte hat.
Ich habe immer gerne Nvidia Karten gekauft und auch einige gehabt, bin aber froh zwischenzeitlich oft zu AMD/ATI gegriffen zu haben.
Was die Grünen sich da erlaubt habe, inkl. dieses Statements des CEO ist echte Kundenverarschung !!!


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



katajama schrieb:


> Also die Nummer ist echt putzig - "It´s not a Bug - its a Feature" Frechheit !!!
> Jetzt bin ich doppelt froh meine GTX 970 zurückgeschicht zu haben.
> Wenn Mindfactory jetzt  endlich auch mal mein Geld zurück schicken würde, wäre ich echt glücklich.



Du bekommst eine neue GTX 970 mit ausgewiesenen 3.5GB V-Ram auf der Verpackung und kein Geld.   

Sorry, aber erst Thermie "It´s not a Bug - its a Feature" Ihr habt doch dann Heizkosten gespart !
Jetzt die 970 "It´s not a Bug - its a Feature" Seit froh überhaupt 4GB bekommen zu haben !
Dann damals waren es doch die 8000er ??? GPU´s in den Notebooks die Reihenweise hochgegangen sind weil sich doch das Lot gelöst hatte "It´s not a Bug - its a Feature" !
Wer weiss denn warum nv jetzt bei den 9xx Mobilitys das OC mit Gewallt Sperren will, evtl. weil es ein neues 8000er Fiasko geben könnte ? Aber nein "It´s not a Bug - its a Feature"


----------



## Kinguin (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Irgendwie klingt der eine Typ sogar so, als ob man sich bedanken solle, dass es doch nicht nur 3GB Gram sondern 3,5GB +0,5 geworden ist.
Prinzipiell nicht schlimm, aber da lief die "Kommunikation" zum Kunden trotzdem falsch - was ein Statement....


----------



## katajama (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Die GTX 8800 und 9800 gab etliche bei Ebay als defekt - konnte man prima mit Heisluft wiederbeleben - das auch arm, das die noch nicht mal löten konnten... 

Von den "thermies" hatte ich mal 2 im SLI /GTX 480 Zotac AMP  - 1a Heizung - leider ist bei meinem 1200W Antec der Stecker für 12V verkokelt - bis zu 800W  Leistungsaufnahme !!!


----------



## Soulsnap (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Wie lächerlich, genau an dem Tag als die Thematik bekannt wurde habe ich noch Prophezeit das Nvidia genau DAS daraus machen wird...

Nvidia - it's not a bug, it's a feature...


----------



## Freeze82 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Mal schauen wann der erste verblendete nvidia Fanboy hier reinschneit und dieses Gebaren verteidigt.
Mir fällt zu so viel Dreistigkeit  seitens nvidia eigendlich nixmehr ein...


----------



## Amon (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Dreist! Einfach nur dreist! Ich weiss schon warum ich seit langer Zeit keine Karten mehr von denen kaufe.


----------



## yingtao (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das Thema mit der VRAM-Beschneidung der GTX 970 ist noch in aller Munde, in den USA laufen die ersten Sammelklagen und der Ärger für viele Besitzer einer dieser Karten ist groß.
> 
> Nun hat sich nVidias CEO mit einer, sagen wir mal "interessanten" Aussage zur Thematik geäußert.
> 
> ...



Wo ist jetzt die neue News? In der ersten Stellungnahme von Nvida wo es auch ein aktualisiertes Schaltbild für die 970 gab war doch ersichtlich das Teile des Interface deaktiviert wurden was zu einer Beschneidung des L2-Cache und der ROPs führt sowie einer langsameren Anbindung des VRAM. Es ist kein Bug sondern war von Anfang so geplant und ist working as intended. Nvidia hätte einfach nur das Schaltbild zur 970 zum Release veröffentlichen müssen und die Sachen in der Feature Liste aufführen müssen. Die Aussage von Huang ist auch richtig. Wie von der PCGH (und anderen Seiten wie AnandTech) auf die Stellungnahme von Nvidia geschrieben haben wäre eigentlich nur eine 3GB Anbindung möglich, durch die Deaktivierung von Teilen der Chips (was vorher als nur schwer möglich gehalten wurde) können aber 3,5+0,5 GB angesprochen werden.

Mehr als die Erklärung von Nvidia wie die 970 wirklich funktioniert und der Entschuldigung wird man aber nicht bekommen. Der Shitstorm war nicht groß genug. Händler meldeten eine Rückläuferrate von gerade einmal 5% und die Beschneidung des VRAM ändert auch nichts an der gemessenen Leistung der Karte.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Ich würde ja jetzt nur mal gerne die Gesichter der Händler (da solls ja auch einige Leute mit Ahnung geben ) und vorallem die Gesichter der Karten Hersteller sehen.
> Einigen dürfte die kotze ja auch bis zur unterkante nach so einer Aussage stehen.
> Wo bleiben eigendlich die ganzen grünlinge jetzt hier
> 
> ...



Nichts desto trotz ist sie eine der besten Karten. Aber ich fange nicht nochmal an drüber zu diskutieren mit Leuten, die mit "aus Prinzip" argumentieren.

Und was habt ihr erwartet? Natürlich schiebt er es auf fehlende interne Kommunikation, was auch durchaus der Fall gewesen sein könnte. Und wenn es nicht so wahr, wird er es kaum zugeben. Wäre auch schon behämmert. Letztlich hat er sich noch gut drum herum zu winden versucht. Kann man glauben mit dem Design und den 512MB für lahme Daten, muss man aber nicht. 

Und Yingtao scheint einer der wenigen zu sein, die es gerafft haben.

Trotzdem bin ich persönlich (Und das auch in 4K.) nicht davon betroffen und habe gekauft, was ich in den Reviews gelesen habe. Zwar hätte ich eine Gutschrift von > 30€ gut gefunden, aber man kann nicht alles haben. Den faden Beigeschmack wird NV sicherlich bei der nächsten Gen von vielen Usern zu spüren bekommen. 

Warum gibt es also Leute die immer noch drauf pochen dass dieses Ereignis eines Super-Gaus im AKW gleichkommt? Ich raffe es nicht. (Vor allem werden wir bei zig anderen Produkten beschissen wie z.B. Verbrauchsangaben der Autos etc. pp. .)


----------



## Amon (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Unwissenheit?!

Ok, Nvidia stellt letztes Jahr die neuen Karten vor und sagt: Top Karte GTX980 mit den speccs A für 500€. Aber wir haben auch noch die GTX970 für 300€ die auch die speccs A hat aber weniger Shader. So! Jetzt vergleiche mal die speccs der 980 mit denen der 970 und werfe mir dann noch einmal Unwissenheit vor!


----------



## XeT (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Warum gibt es also Leute die immer noch drauf pochen dass dieses Ereignis eines Super-Gaus im AKW gleichkommt? Ich raffe es nicht. (Vor allem werden wir bei zig anderen Produkten beschissen wie z.B. Verbrauchsangaben der Autos etc. pp. .)



Wenn du fährst wie die Norm für die Tests ist passt der Verbrauch. Dieser ist einfach nur realitätsfremd weil alle rasen. Die Neuigkeit ist die Person von der die Aussagen kommen. Das es ein Kommunikationfehler war wird für mich immer unglaubwürdiger. Denn die technischen Daten wurden ja auch nie angepasst. Die sind quasi identisch mit der 980.  Es geht nicht darum das am Anfang etwas vermasselt wurde, sonder immer wieder versucht wird es schön zu  reden. Nachdem übertakten der 9x0m ein Bug war wird es ja jetzt auch ein Feature.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das Thema mit der VRAM-Beschneidung der GTX 970 ist noch in aller Munde, in den USA laufen die ersten Sammelklagen und der Ärger für viele Besitzer einer dieser Karten ist groß.
> 
> Nun hat sich nVidias CEO mit einer, sagen wir mal "interessanten" Aussage zur Thematik geäußert.
> 
> ...



Nur mal für alle, die es genauer wissen wollen.

Das ist die Quelle: Jen-Hsun On GeForce GTX 970 | The Official NVIDIA Blog

Und es laufen noch keine "Sammelklagen". Bisher weiß man von einer eingereichten Klage, von der aber nicht klar ist, ob es mal eine Sammelklage wird.
Dazu müssen zuerst mehrere Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein (Anzahl, Streitwert) und dann muss ein Gericht immer noch entscheiden, ob die Klage zugelassen wird.


----------



## Jannilino (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt richtig verarscht. Hätte er doch besser weiterhin seinen Rand gehalten statt jetzt hier seinen geistigen Müll abzulassen. Sehr enttäuschend von einem Mann in seiner Position. Soll ich mich jetzt bedanken, dass es nicht 3 GB sind oder was?  Mir wurde übrigens auch nichts kommuniziert was auch nur darauf hingedeutet hat, dass die Karte nicht 4 GB hat. Wie ein kleiner Junge der sich windet wie ein alter wattwurm. Ganz schlimm


----------



## keinnick (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



> Des Weiteren führt Huang aus: „_Anstatt begeistert zu sein, *dass wir eine Methode erfunden haben, wie wir den Speicher der GTX 970 von 3 auf 4 GB erhöhen können*, waren einige enttäuscht darüber, dass wir die Segmentierung des letzten Gigabytes nicht besser beschrieben haben._“



Ich schwanke zwischen  und .


----------



## phila_delphia (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Paßt zu dem was man sonst so von nVidia hört und sieht... Schade. Wir brauchen dringend merh Konkurrenz.

Go Team Red!

Grüße

phila

P.S.:



> This is a good design because we were able to add an additional 1GB for GTX 970 and our software engineers can keep less frequently used data in the 512MB segment. - See more at: Jen-Hsun On GeForce GTX 970 | The Official NVIDIA Blog


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



yingtao schrieb:


> Der Shitstorm war nicht groß genug. Händler meldeten eine Rückläuferrate von gerade einmal 5% und die Beschneidung des VRAM ändert auch nichts an der gemessenen Leistung der Karte.



"Gerade einmal 5% Rückläufer?

Weißt du eigentlich was das für eine hohe Quote ist für eine Grafikkarte?
Das ist alles andere als "normal" und deshalb läuten bei verschiedenen Versendern ja bereits die Alarmglocken und man bietet Austausch Möglichkeiten an oder sperrt eben genau diese Artikel.

Die Stellungsnahme ist auch sehr witzig.
Für mich sieht das einfach so aus als wollte man mit biegen und Brechen irgendwie gleich auf mit der Konkurrenz sein um irgendwie die neue eigene Generation Grafikkarten zu verkaufen.

Die knappen 300 € Neupreis haben mir damals schon gezeigt, dass die karte nicht wesentlich flotter sein kann als Bspw. eine R9 290 und letzten endes ist es auch so (kommt natürlich immer auf das SPiel an).

Klar die Dinger haben eine super Effizienz und nen klasse Preis aber der ganze Rest konnte nicht beschissener ablaufen.
Wie hier mit Kunden umgegangen wird ist das aller letze.

Zum Thema warum nicht mehr die Karte zurück senden.
Naja ich sags mal so, die Händler senden die Karte beim Hersteller ein, das kann dann gerne mal ein par WOchen - Monate dauern bis man einen Austausch bekommt.
Die Leute die nicht so viel geld in der Tasche haben hätten in der zeit gar keine Karte.
Der Rest würde sich einfach ne GTX 980 kaufen und gut ist, das ist aber kein großer Anteil.

Wenn es sofort Ersatz oder Geld zurück gegeben hätte, wären die 5% sicher noch höher ausgefallen.


Bzgl. "it´s not a bug it´s a feature".
Klar hätte GM genau so machen können.

Jaaa ehm das Durchfallen der Gaspedale in unseren Autos war voll und ganz beabsichtigt, dadurch kann man schneller beschleunigen und kommt somit flotter um die Kurve.

Zugegeben ein krasser Vergleich aber es wäre genau so bescheuert wie die Argumentation seitens NV.


----------



## dj_the_one (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst wieso ist das so spät erst aufgefallen? Kann man da auch nicht etwas die Leute kritisieren die das eigl testen und somit ihr Geld verdienen? Irgendwie ist es doch so wenn man sich einen Sportwagen kauft mit 600 Ps, auf dem Papier eigl fliegen müsste dies bestätigt das zu testende Magazin auch aber es erwähnt nie die 250kmh drosselung weil sie eh nur 130 (Österreich) fahren durften. Kläre bitte einer meine Unwissenheit auf!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

wer ist eigentlich letztes jahr zu den discountern gegangen und hat  denen die lasagne vor die tür erbrochen ? warum gab es da keine  entschuldigungen seitens der wirtschaft ?  warum wurde niemals ein  schuldiger gefunden ? 
und wieso gibt es heut mittag lasagne ?  

fragen über fragen ....

btw, in den letzten 3 tagen einene 970 (da is ne 290 und dann die ersatz 290 abgeraucht, nu hat er keinen bock auf amd mehr) und eine 980 (komplettaufrüster für 2k budget) an bekannte empfohlen, natürlich mit der erwähnung  des aktuell laufenden shitstorms, aber der ist allen beteiligten komplett egal


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> (da is ne 290 und dann die ersatz 290 abgeraucht, nu hat er keinen bock auf amd mehr



Ja sicher  gestern sind bei einem Kumpel von mir auch 2 Titan Z abgeraucht, jetzt hat er kb mehr auf NV, wilde Behauptungen ohne jegliche Grundlage kann jeder aufstellen 


Bzgl. Lasagne, da wurden durchaus die Schuldigen gefunden.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



shadie schrieb:


> Ja sicher  gestern sind bei einem Kumpel von mir auch 2 Titan Z abgeraucht, jetzt hat er kb mehr auf NV, wilde Behauptungen ohne jegliche Grundlage kann jeder aufstellen



sorry wenn das so klang, war eher darauf bezogen das er aus gegebenem anlass eine neue grakas brauchte, aus eben diesem anlaß keine lust mehr auf amd hatte und sich dann trotz des aktuellen  inet shitsorms gegen nvidia für eine nv karte entschieden hat.
 das es unterm strich egal war was irgendwelche leute mal wieder fürn geistigen dünnpfiff im inet ablassen, 95% ist halt einfach shitstorm und troll und das spiegelt sich auch im kaufverhalten wieder, nv hatte nen  marketing gau ? na und? das war gestern, gebt mir mehr nv karten!

wenn dein kumpel nen nv problem hat, who the f*** cares wenn er zu amd wechseln will kann er das gerne tun, jeder dem in kurzer zeit   2 karten abrauchen wird darüber nachdenken den hersteller zu wechseln und irgendwie bin ich grade froh, meine titan (ohne Z) scheint besser verarbeitet zu sein als die Z wenn die einfach so abrauchen, die normale läuft ohne die geringsten probs  




shadie schrieb:


> Bzgl. Lasagne, da wurden durchaus die Schuldigen gefunden.



genau, eine französische firma  denen irgendwelche kriminelle, mafiöse verbindungen aus ungarn pferdefleisch untergeschoben haben sollen, lückenlose aufklärung ich merk das schon, gut das wir in der eu leben


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



shadie schrieb:


> Die Stellungsnahme ist auch sehr witzig.
> Für mich sieht das einfach so aus als wollte man mit biegen und Brechen irgendwie gleich auf mit der Konkurrenz sein um irgendwie die neue eigene Generation Grafikkarten zu verkaufen.


Danach riecht es sehr stark! Wobei, technisch gesehen, die Karte mit 3,5GB (+0,5GB) schneller ist, als mit nur 3GB. Ich denke aber auch, die wollten partout "4GB" auf den Karton schreiben können, um nicht hinter AMD zu bleiben.




shadie schrieb:


> Zum Thema warum nicht mehr die Karte zurück senden.
> Naja ich sags mal so, die Händler senden die Karte beim Hersteller ein, das kann dann gerne mal ein par WOchen - Monate dauern bis man einen Austausch bekommt.


Normalerweise läuft das so bei defekten Karten ab. Aber die 970 ist nicht defekt und Händler haben in der Regel kein Rückgaberecht bei ihrem Distributoren, die bleiben auf den zurückgegebenen Karten sitzen.




shadie schrieb:


> Der Rest würde sich einfach ne GTX 980 kaufen und gut ist, das ist aber kein großer Anteil.


Das hat manch einer gemacht. Besser kann es für nVidia nicht laufen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Normalerweise läuft das so bei defekten Karten ab. Aber die 970 ist nicht defekt und Händler haben in der Regel kein Rückgaberecht bei ihrem Distributoren, die bleiben auf den zurückgegebenen Karten sitzen.



und solange nv da nix eingesteht etc.... ist nach wie vor offen wer auf den kosten sitzen bleibt ...
der händler der sie aus kulanz nun schon zurücknimmt, der distributor der sich querstellt oder nv die kein technischen fehler eingestehen wollen 

aktuell haben die hänlder mit kulanz das problem das sie auf kulanz ihrer distributoren hoffen müssen  

naja, nach den angekündigten klagen in den usa könnte da ewas bewegung reinkommen oder auch nicht, wird man sehen


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Es ist halt eine Frechheit, dass auf der Karte 4GB drauf stehen, das ist einfach der Punkt.

man hätte schreiben müssen 3,5GB + 0,5GB für was auch immer.

*Bei SSHD´s wird auch nicht geschrieben, 500GB SSD für nur 79 €.*
nein da wird geschrieben 20GB SSD + 480GB HDD, so hätte es ausgewiesen werden müssen seitens NV.

Möchte noch dazu sagen dass ich kein Fanboy seitens amd bin, meine erste karte war ne 9800GT, danach folgten 470 480 780 750ti, alles super tolle Karten.
Mir geht es nur auf den Sack wie manche Firmen die Kunden nach Strich und Faden verarschen und damit auch noch durchkommen.


----------



## Joker_54 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst wieso ist das so spät erst aufgefallen? Kann man da auch nicht etwas die Leute kritisieren die das eigl testen und somit ihr Geld verdienen? Irgendwie ist es doch so wenn man sich einen Sportwagen kauft mit 600 Ps, auf dem Papier eigl fliegen müsste dies bestätigt das zu testende Magazin auch aber es erwähnt nie die 250kmh drosselung weil sie eh nur 130 (Österreich) fahren durften. Kläre bitte einer meine Unwissenheit auf!



Das ist nicht aufgefallen, weil in den meisten Tests die durchschnitts FPS gewertet werden. Die sind auch gut.
In anderen Tests wurde eben mit nicht mehr als 3.5GB VRam Belegung getestet -> Fällt dann auch nicht auf.


----------



## marvinj (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Frech...
Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es noch genug Leute die garnicht so viel darüber wissen und denken: Joa klasse, die verkaufen guten Stoff 
Nee im Ernst, das ist unterste Schublade


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Dazu dann jetzt noch dieses hier:

[Peripherie] NVIDIAs Vorzeige-Modell ASUS ROG PG278Q mit GSync schwächelt - viele frühe Defekte


----------



## Salanto (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

GG Nvidia... Amd wird sich über mein Geld freuen


----------



## marvinj (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



Salanto schrieb:


> GG Nvidia... Amd wird sich über mein Geld freuen



Die haben das auch nötig wenn man deren Quartalszahlen sieht


----------



## dbilas (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Leider wird auch diese Verarschung seitens Nvidia schnell aus den Köpfen einiger Verschwinden. Ich jedenfalls werde mir keine mehr kaufen, die haben es sich bei mir gründlich verscherzt. Nicht nur wegen der GTX970 Verarschung, sondern auch wegen der vermeintlichen  DirectX-11.1-Fähigkeit der Kepler-Grafikkarten, 2010 die holzattrappe, dann die angebliche fünffache Leistungssteigerung der Tegra 3 im Jahre 2011 und die Ausfälle von Mobil-Grafikchips der Serien G84 und G86

Aber hey Nvidia, It's not a Bug, it's a Feature...
Gibt sicherlich genug die euch das abkaufen


----------



## Ruptet (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Bei manchen liest es sich so als würden sie denken und es auch ernsthaft glauben, das Nvidias kompletter Erfolg auf verblendeten aufbaut


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Bei manchen liest es sich so als würden sie denken und es auch ernsthaft glauben, das Nvidias kompletter Erfolg auf verblendeten aufbaut



Auf was denn sonst ?  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...on-haus-aus-kein-oc-erlauben.html#post7208638


----------



## Deimos (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Eindeutig die User-News des Monats - es kann nicht genug Threads zu dem Thema geben.


----------



## nudelhaus (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

denken wie eine firma!

die ware hat sich super verkaut, deshalb muss man das produkt als solches zu erkennen geben.. fehler sind neuentwicklungen und abstriche zugunsten des verbrauchers ins rechte licht gerückt.

nvidia hat also alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## dbilas (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*

Eine firma ist im Kaufmännischen nichts anderes als ein Name 

Nur ne kleine Richtigstellung


----------



## Salanto (5. März 2015)

*AW: It's Not a bug, it's a Feature! Huang über die Beschneidung der GTX 970*



nudelhaus schrieb:


> denken wie eine firma!
> 
> die ware hat sich super verkaut, deshalb muss man das produkt als solches zu erkennen geben.. fehler sind neuentwicklungen und abstriche zugunsten des verbrauchers ins rechte licht gerückt.
> 
> nvidia hat also alles richtig gemacht!



Aus ihrer Sicht schon,aus Verbraucher Sicht nicht.


----------

